# Smb error -36 always in Finder, Terminal works



## Giaguara (Aug 22, 2007)

This is turning me nuts.

Every single computer at work (7) are affected by this. Any help appreciated at this point ...

All hardware are intel based Macs (Mac Pro, MacBook Pros, MacBook, Mac mini)
10.4.10, also present in 10.4.8 and prior

When connecting to windows server / share using smb in Finder's Go > Connect to Server dialogue, this is always the result

error code -36







I have working details for connection, so share, ip and dns name, username and password for connection work.

Connecting from Terminal works.
Connecting from any Windows or Linux virtual machine on Fusion on these same Macs work too.

I have changed the workgroup to the correct one in Directory Access.

I have tried all connection syntaxes suggested in http://www.macwindows.com/tiger.html - none of them still work in Finder, always identical results.

Sometimes this goes as far as select the share to mount screen, and I can insert the username, workgroup and username - connection fails then after a few seconds of trying.


```
mount_smbfs: session setup phase failed: syserr = Socket is not connected
mount_smbfs: could not login to server EXIT15: syserr = Socket is not connected
mount_smbfs: 2 failures to open smb device: syserr = Resource busy
mount_smbfs: session setup phase failed: syserr = Authentication error
mount_smbfs: error from NetrShareEnum call: exception = 382312500
```

Terminal works.


```
smbclient //dns-name-or-ip/sharename -W workgroup -U username
```

gets connection as it should.

http://www.macwindows.com/tiger.html and http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=301580suggestions for nsmb.conf didn't make any difference. (the nsmb noauth being a very poor choice if it would work)
smb.conf and nsmb.conf any security settings don't make any difference.

I don't have physical or admin access to change the settings on the smb server - only share connect details.

All Windows and Linux clients and guest operating systems work without problem.
Suggestions at http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20070815135359143 would suggest editing Windows server .. not an option.

Smb when connected from Terminal gives


```
Domain=[dnsnameofwhereconnected] OS=[EMC-SNAS:T5.4.21.400] Server=[NT1]
```

Suggestions?


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 22, 2007)

Since this should work from Finder, there are ONLY workaround so far.

- Terminal. I don't mind cli but I'm not the only user for these.
- Virtual machines. Did I say a bit complicated solution?
- Using a third computer to achieve this. So mount both the smb and the Mac that the files need to be copied to via smb, and copy and paste or drag and drop. Linux, or Windows Explorer, or even Winscp .. this should work entirely with Mac itself, not needing operating systems ad not educating every single user about cli usage and smbclient.

What is this EMC-SNAS?

Domain=[servername] OS=[EMC-SNAS:T5.4.21.400] Server=[NT1]


----------



## eric2006 (Aug 22, 2007)

Have you tried everything here?

Some report firewalls on the host side as a cause for the error, but given that you can connect in other ways, that seems unlikely..

Apple discussion forums only echo the KB article, from what I've seen..


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 22, 2007)

I'll test those tomorrow and see what happens.


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 23, 2007)

Block UDP traffic was off so that wasn't it either.
Using cifs gives the same exact errors.

mount_smbfs: error from NetrShareEnum call: exception = 382312500
still.

Domain=[servername] OS=[EMC-SNAS:T5.4.21.400] Server=[NT1] .. 
I start to wonder if this is SNAS specific? How do I get the IP address for the SNAS from the DNS name??


----------



## macbri (Aug 23, 2007)

Giaguara said:


> How do I get the IP address for the SNAS from the DNS name??


  ping whatever-the-dnsname-is.com?


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 23, 2007)

D'oh 

smb and cifs with the IP using Finder give the same error than using the dns.
Even ftp gives the same error -36 'some data could not be read or written' if using a path that should be able to be accessed.
Ftp in Finder with only ftp://dnsname gives authentication screen and does then mount the share.
Ftp in terminal gives

```
230- No driectory! Logging in with home=/.
230 UNIX User [username] logged in.
Remote system type is UNIX.
Using binary mode to transfer files.
```

I tried earlier MS UAM as well. Installation errors...
Also smbMount (which still pulls Finder's smb authentication).

So, third workaround = ftp.

More smb ideas?


----------



## Kees Buijs (Aug 23, 2007)

Giaguara said:


> I'll test those tomorrow and see what happens.



Are you sure the drive is not bad ? Check if possible with e.g. an XP machine and check if you can access the smb drives ...


Good luck, Kees


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 23, 2007)

Drive is good. 
Or SNAS is good, SAN is good, NAS is good ...
Windows and Linux in every form can connect to it, both physical and virtual machines. Smb gives no errors in Windows, Linux, OS X Terminal...


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 27, 2007)

Hm...

The share point isn't straight there. Could the share point being further away, so could the path to it being as long as  [volumes/server/] /vol0/vol/home/sharepointname be the cause? 
I think I might have seen something relevant in some mailing list some time ago but of course I didn't bookmark it ...

Or then something with the EMC-SNAS .. :-/

(http://appleerrorcodes.com suggests that -36 	could be I/O error. Doesn't make sense)


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 17, 2007)

.. and still there, still not solved.

Since that tried 
dos charset = 437 > changed to
dos charset = CP850 - no change in smb.conf.

Still NetrShareEnum call: exception = 382312500

I found this a few days ago : 
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=106471 Mac OS X 10.1 or later: How to Connect to Windows File Sharing (SMB) : Date Modified: August 01, 2007 (created in 2001)

&#8220;6. You cannot connect to a share with a name that contains a hyphen. Resolve the issue by giving the share a name that does not contain a hyphen.&#8221; 

The only share on that EMC-SNAS volume I have access to contains a hyphen. I can't change the share name or have it asked to be changed.
I don't have another share on that server to test it with.

Since I haven't found another solution that could explain it better, until otherwise proven, this was caused by a "feature" or limitation in Finder in Mac OS X 10.1 that was never bothered to fix or recode.

If I don't want to give terminal access to the other users on other Macs that need access to this server, the solution is Remote Desktop or admin installing it in location. 

Otherwise, Terminal and 
smbclient //dns-name-or-ip/sharename-that-can-contain-hyphens-as-smbclient-does-not-contain-finder-limitations-from-2001 -W workgroup -U username


----------



## macbri (Sep 17, 2007)

Giaguara said:


> Otherwise, Terminal and
> smbclient //dns-name-or-ip/sharename-that-can-contain-hyphens-as-smbclient-does-not-contain-finder-limitations-from-2001 -W workgroup -U username



Maybe you could wrap that in an Applescript with a "do shell script" call?  Still not ideal I know, but would put the action back "in the Finder" so to speak...


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 19, 2007)

Uh. So, this is "not a problem" and the "solution" is ultimately to use this "workaround" http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=301580

Using clear passwords by default is a bad security policy.

Finder can't deal with different encryption options for smb password (and this also in Leopard). 

Terminal however can pick the correct password encryption type automatically.

So, this is "not a problem" then. I'm glad to know.

--- Oh, and  the "workaround" ... even with nsmb.conf with permissions as indicated, it does not work. But I'm so happy to know that this is considered resolved nevertheless (except by me).


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 21, 2007)

Is it just me in the whole world running to this issue?
They have not fixed it even in Finder for 10.5.1.

21/11/2007 16:55:18 kernel smb_smb_ssnsetup: Clear text passwords are not allowed! 
is logged in Console, when Finder tries and fails again.

And again smbclient works without issues in Terminal.

Cleartext passwords is not a solution. (Unless it is also the hyphen-issue that it still suffers from)
Using Terminal for all users is still not a solution.

Smbclient actually now gives far less errors for this server so at least the underlying pieces of smb have been updated.


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 21, 2007)

Well there is a MacWindows Leopard connection thread now that might help.

Plus in Leopard make sure you put the Windows workgroup name and Window DNS in System Preferences->Network->Advance tab.

Extra: I came across this Apple thread that might help.


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 21, 2007)

I had seen the issues with AD so didn't even consider binding it yet  
Non-domain account (allowed for Macs and Linux), but the share and server to connect to are on domain...


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 21, 2007)

I have also heard maybe turning off Bonjour to see if that helps. I am just guessing by this point.


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 7, 2008)

Problem "solution": make a nsmb.conf. Never mind that it didn't work for this configuration, and I still despise that as a "solution". 

So my ultimate workarounds to DEAL with this issue were and still are:

1. For Terminal capable admin user, smbclient in Terminal. It works and never has been affected by this Finder issue that has only been there from the beginning of OS X, so 10.1 is from when I've seen this, and 10.5.2 it is still there.
2. Another option for users that can use admin options is with Fusion or Parallels - use Ubuntu or other OS as intermediate OS since they provide gui and are not affected either.
3. For users that aren't supposed to have admin access: contact system administrator for this who will then manually mount the remote share. So ARD or whatever else is being used for this.
4. Do a lobotomy or whatever else is needed to convince yourself that nsmb.conf is a good idea, and hope that that works. If not, use one of the above..


----------



## mr.perplexed (Nov 4, 2009)

I've been having similar problems, connecting to a share on my NAS (DNS-323) from my MacBookPro running OS X 10.5.8. Finder connects automatically on boot up, but I only do that rarely - every couple of weeks or so. Most of the time I just put the MBP to sleep. When I wake the MBP up Finder _sometimes_ re-connects to the share and sometimes doesn't. If it doesn't and I try to reconnect manually (using cmd-K), that's when the Error Code -36 messages start appearing :-(

Anyway, I found a solution here - http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?messageID=5392210. Worked for me - hurrah!


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 4, 2009)

So by Mr. Perplexed's suggestion using the string works:


```
smb://WORKGROUP;username:password@server.host.edu/Sharename
```

I hope this helps everyone!


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 4, 2009)

That nsmb or smb full syntax never worked - using Finder that is.
smbclient via Terminal _always_ worked - but it's not something I want end users to do. 
I guess I could test if they've fixed any of those old Finder smb/cifs legacy 'features' but 12 more days of work  so might not not be highest priority any more.


----------

